# To sand or not to sand ????



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Hello, I am building another swing to hang under our Gazeebo, Makin it with cypress have all peices cut and put on a product called TWP sold locally here for outside wood products, anyway did them Tues.morning and as of 8 p.m Wed. thsy still feel tacky to the touch I have them in my shed with small window unit running and 2 fans will leave them on tonight see if that helps it has been about 95-98 degrees farenheit here with some high humidity, if not dry Thur. morning should I maybe light sand with 320 or higher or just be patient and wait to see if dry by Friday


----------



## robersonjr (Dec 5, 2009)

Warren, being from South Louisiana and having worked with cypress quite a bit, I can tell you that when using cypress, before applying finish you should wipe it down very good with MEK or a suitable cleaner. Cypress is an oily wood, even the old growth cypress. This oil reacts with most finishes sometimes more so with one type than another. Sometimes all you get is light colors in the finish and other times it is a stronger reaction and will not let the finish cure correctly. I resolved to allowing the cypresss stay natural for out door items, it is a naturally beautiful wood and weathers very nicely as you know. Hope this helps. Robbie


----------

